# Telephone lines etc. Did I do the right thing?



## dawinter (Jan 2, 2008)

Well, I've been delaying the inevitable for over 5 years now. I always said I would get around to stringing lines on all my telephone poles but because it's so fussy and time consuming I always said I was waiting for scenery to be completed. That was years ago so... 
Now it's nearly all finished. Except in a small location where there is actually scenery to do and another place where I still have to hook into sewer (about a year from now) I have put up the appropriate lines.

Already they're in the way. $#^*^!#@&

I have to learn real fast not to put my hands through the lines when working.

Would anyone here go ahead with this or am I the crazy one?

Dave


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Well, inside is not real bad, I NEVER considered it for outside. One reason I have ground throw switches also.


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By dawinter on 11/13/2008 1:04 PM
Would anyone here go ahead with this or am I the crazy one?


Some of the coolest stuff in history was done by borderline crazy people. I think it looks great!


----------



## Sesh1975 (Aug 25, 2008)

I think its great! You will get used to it.....


----------



## Ray Dunakin (Jan 6, 2008)

It looks awesome! On an indoor layout, I'd certainly do it. Outdoors, if I do any it will be on a very limited basis.


----------



## dawinter (Jan 2, 2008)

My own line got me started on this.... 
http://wvrr.ca/prototype/photo_65.htm



I think outside would cause a lot more problems than indoors. For one thing, people have to walk to the trouble spots. At the same time I will have to learn to get my cars in/out of trouble by rail whenever I can. Hmmmm. What a concept!

We'll see how this pans out over time.

Dave


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

I did that in my HO scale days, but we always had a ,,,CAT...........


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Keep the telephone and electric wires in the background, against hills and rear scenery, as well as doing very little of it, would probably be best. Often, just hinting at the existence of some aspect of decoration is best. We all know that in the real world the lines were strung all over, but having just a couple of poles at strategic locations can make the viewer think they are in more places than you really have them and reduce the problems of getting around them for garden RR maintenance.


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2008)

Posted By jimtyp on 11/13/2008 1:11 PM
Posted By dawinter on 11/13/2008 1:04 PM
Would anyone here go ahead with this or am I the crazy one?


Some of the coolest stuff in history was done by borderline crazy people. I think it looks great! 



Yeah, that is totaly correct!
Toad


----------



## Richard Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

Dave, 

That really looks great! It's also the one thing I've never modeled even indoors because I knew everytime I had to work on the layout I'd be wearing half of it. hehe! Seriously though if you are careful enough to avoid becoming entangled in it I think it's a neat thing to model and makes the scene extremely realistic.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks good. Better as most have said being indoors. Just have to keep reminding yourself that it's there when working on the RR. Do not think it would work well out doors. Later RJD


----------



## Dennis Paulson (Jan 2, 2008)

They look real ! You let them sag just right , great modeling .


----------



## dawinter (Jan 2, 2008)

I'll get used to them being there.

I've see fishing line being used outside with great effect. Along the back on places that were effectively a 'shelf' so they weren't walked through. The stuff I used indoors is 'button hole thread' from a sewing supply store. After much trial and error I found this doesn't collect dust, is a good colour (dark brown) and more than that. It's cheap. Over a thousand feet on a large spool for $7.00. 
Dave


----------



## cudak888 (Mar 22, 2008)

It would not look right without them. Beautiful - same for the layout. Never seen anything modern-era look that good. 

-Kurt


----------



## GNSteamer (Jan 16, 2008)

There is a stretchy thread out there at fabric and sewing shops that can be pulled taught and still have a decent amount of stretch in it and rebound to it's former taught state. I've used it on N-scale layouts where you need to get into areas for track cleaning and derailment rerailment tasks, I'll need to check the label on the spool this evening.


----------



## dawinter (Jan 2, 2008)

That sounds like it might be an answer. I wonder if it drops over a 3 to 4 foot distance?

Dave


----------



## Terl (Jan 2, 2008)

Your electrical lines look great. I have read in the model press that some modelers used an elastic rubber thread for their lines because it was alot more forgiving to accidents. Don't know where to get it though. 

Terl


----------



## dawinter (Jan 2, 2008)

At least one company makes HO and N scale poles with 'elastic' lines pre-attached. All a modeller has to do is plant the poles and it's done.

Far to advanced for us large scalers.

Dave


----------



## Richard Weatherby (Jan 3, 2008)

First let me say they look great. I think the droop looks great. Doing telephone/electric lines outdoors is a great fear and would surely collect spider and cob webs. These same issues affect decision to install catenary for electric operations (real sparkies). 
PS: I spoke to one of the companies making the stretchy stuff at one of the train shows. They said it will not last if UV gets to it.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

They look great and the sag is just right.

I thought of using wire from the windings of a Relay coil or solinoid coil.

I was going to Un Ravel one and string it between the poles.


----------



## dawinter (Jan 2, 2008)

I'd be very leery of using wire - of any type. Can you even emagine trying to get the kinks out of it if it came off a role of any kind. And thread easily wraps around every insulator (Bachmann poles) and is held there with a small dab of glue. Use airplane glue or a high gloss substitute. It looks nice up there.

Dave


----------

